# My newest addition



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

I waited almost 2 years, for this loco.I received it today. I'm so proud of it, so I thought I would share it with all of the railfans. ATHEARN GENESIS SD70MAC.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice,:smilie_daumenpos: what is with the polka dots above the K?
Almost looks like the Little Dipper.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Nice,:smilie_daumenpos: what is with the polka dots above the K?
> Almost looks like the Little Dipper.


Thanks Big Ed. LOL!!!!!! Those are stars.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks purty !!! Looks like a beast. Enjoy. Congrats. I would love one but too new 
for the rest of my stuff. I try to stay 70's and 80's. Steam runs are excursions.
I goofed a bit and bought 2 dash-9s. I wanted a wide cab. Built 1993, so a little
too new. They will see limited use. They would look small next to that SD70Mac.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

mopac said:


> Looks purty !!! Looks like a beast. Enjoy. Congrats. I would love one but too new
> for the rest of my stuff. I try to stay 70's and 80's. Steam runs are excursions.
> I goofed a bit and bought 2 dash-9s. I wanted a wide cab. Built 1993, so a little
> too new. They will see limited use. They would look small next to that SD70Mac.


Thanks mopac. You mentioned small. this sd70mac is a midget next to my 
up 4-8-8-4 Big Boy. Lol!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, those bigboys make everything look small. I got 2 rivarossi bigboys.
They both need to be DCC converted. I will get to it someday.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

mopac said:


> Yep, those bigboys make everything look small. I got 2 rivarossi bigboys.
> They both need to be DCC converted. I will get to it someday.


Nice.mine is a rivarossi too. I'm very happy with it. I thought about doing dcc sound with mine too. But I get all worked up thinking of taking them apart. I'm very fussy with my locos, there my babies.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Looking good, Alaska! Nice addition to the "family":thumbsup:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I can say only two things:

1. WOOF!!!

2. To quote Tim the tool man Taylor, "AARRGGHH AARRGGHH AARRGGHH!"


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

time warp said:


> Looking good, Alaska! Nice addition to the "family":thumbsup:


Thank you time. I now have the beginning of the start, of my alaska layout. 
Take care my friend.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

What a brute! hehe, more than enough to plow your way through any snowdrifts!

And you can use your back yard for Alaskan scenery ideas, come winter time.
Brrrr, I've been there. My whole tribe settled from Germany in the Green Bay area.
Have to say, the cold is too much for me.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

RonthePirate said:


> What a brute! hehe, more than enough to plow your way through any snowdrifts!
> 
> And you can use your back yard for Alaskan scenery ideas, come winter time.
> Brrrr, I've been there. My whole tribe settled from Germany in the Green Bay area.
> Have to say, the cold is too much for me.


Lol! I'm hoping some day, I will see the real alaska scenery out my back yard. My dream is to live in Alaska. I want to work on the Alaska railroad, operating the same sd70mac Alaska loco I posted.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice purchase. Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Spence said:


> Very nice purchase. Enjoy. :thumbsup:


Thank you Spence. it was along time waiting for it. It's definitely one of my most prized loco's, even though I'm a 99% steam loco guy.
Have a great day, and Happy Railing....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

How is that SD70MAC doing? She ought to be broke in now.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice AR. The blue and yellow is particularly attractive.

You really don't need lots of space to create a realistic Alaska model railroad. I found this in an old copy of Continental Modeller, just 8" X 54".


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Nice,:smilie_daumenpos: what is with the polka dots above the K?
> Almost looks like the Little Dipper.


That's the Alaska state flag. The big dipper and the north star.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice I like the details.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

mopac said:


> How is that SD70MAC doing? She ought to be broke in now.


Thanks for asking, mopac. But I actually haven't run it yet, on track.Only wire tested it, to make sure it worked. It does.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Very nice AR. The blue and yellow is particularly attractive.
> 
> You really don't need lots of space to create a realistic Alaska model railroad. I found this in an old copy of Continental Modeller, just 8" X 54".


Thank you cycleops. My dream is to have a huge alaska layout. I want to some day live in alaska, and pilot the real alaska railroad sd70mac.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

jlc41 said:


> Nice I like the details.


Thanks, jlc. Its one of my favorite detailed locos. The only thing that upset me, was it didn't come with mu hoses, being a genius model. I contacted athearn to see if it was supposed to, and they said no. Only the sound models came with them. Ugh!


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Any more you have to have a list of the details you think should be their and call before ordering to confirm, but it'still a beauty.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Can you buy the detail parts individually and add them yourself?


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

time warp said:


> Can you buy the detail parts individually and add them yourself?


Yes I can, time warp. In fact they gave the part number and price for the mu hoses. So that's nice anyway... have a great night...


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

oops, wrong post


----------

